# FM3 Expired, while in the States...HELP!



## bmfwest (Nov 29, 2013)

Hello all, thanks for taking time to read my post....I see lottsa different issues, but none that sound like mine, sorry for the redundancy if I have missed the answer to my problem....here we go...

I returned to the states from Mexico, (Nayarit) to work for a few months, with intent on returning in Dec 2013. My FM 3 work visa expired Aug 31, 2013, and I am still in the States.....

The new laws are very confusing and I cant seem to get any answers, so here is my question(s):

a.) What do I need to do to get my FM3 renewed, as I understand I need to do this with a Mexican Consulate in the states prior to my return? 

Any help on this would be appreciated. I have tried to contact the Consulate by phone and nobody answers, I plan to visit the Consulate next, unless I learn of another way!

Thanks in advance for your suggestions!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

OK, you goofed and let your visa expire. Maybe the consulate will allow you to apply for a new Residente Temporal or Residente Permanente, if you can meet the income requirements. That is worth a try. 
I suspect that you will not be able to enter Mexico with the expired visa, as too much time has passed. In any case, there may be fines involved for failure to renew and/or failure to surrender the visa and cancel it in a timely fashion.
I really have no idea what to suggest, beyond that. You really should have taken some appropriate action before letting your visa expire. Now, previous time on your visas is gone and you are in the position of having to start anew.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Not only goofed by allowing the visa to expire, but by, I'm assuming, not notifying INM of a change of address and/or leaving employment in Mexico ... things which are requirements. I doubt a renewal of a discontinued visa is possible, for many reasons (ineligibility being just one) and believe that the process must start all over again under the new rules. If returning to work in Mexico is important to you then I suggest you consult an attorney experienced in immigration matters in the city/town where you intend to live in Mexico. While all of us here are well-meaning in our responses ... online forums aren't the place to be seeking/accepting important legal advice. Best of luck.


----------

